# My Betta has ragged fins.



## Critter (Jul 12, 2010)

I recently aquired a Betta fish that used to be my friends. She had to move overseas and couldn't take him with her so she gave him to me to look after. I notice that compared to photos I have seen of Betta fish the one I have has really ragged looking fins. I think it may have been sick while my friend had it and that's why it's fins look like that, and not long and flowing like others I have seen. Is it possible for Bettas fins to repair themselves and grow back or will it have these fins for the rest of it's life now?

Here is a photo I took of him as an example to show you. Sorry the qaulity is so bad, I took it on my phone.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

To me he looks like a comb tail & his fins are supposed to look like that. 

I'm sure somebody with more experience will be along to say whether I'm right or not. 

If you go to this thread:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=29868

you will be able to see pics of comb tails & crown tails so you can compare.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

yep, it's just a fin variety, i personally think crown tails are BEAUTIFUL!!! he's a nice fish! :-D and just to answer your question, yes, a bettas fins can regenerate to a varying degree, but your bettas fins will stay like that because thats just how he was born!


----------



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

Yea its hard to tell but he looks like a CT ... OFL said to help growth though, feed a higher protein diet & of course, maintain pristine water.


----------



## Critter (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you heaps for the answers! I joined this forum becuase I obviously know nothing about Betta fish myself but I want to do my best to look after this guy in the right way. I think he is beautiful myself, but I just noticed his fins looked different to photos I had seen so I wanted to check. Thanks again.


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, Critter. You'll learn a LOT here. He's quite pretty. He's called a crowntail because his fins look like the spikes on a crown - I have one myself. Do you have a name for him?


----------



## Critter (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes his name is Alpha. My friend named him before she gave him to me. She named him after a character in a TV show that we both loved called Dollhouse.


----------

